

Logicomix - Cal prof Papadimitriou's comic book about Bertrand Russell and logic - throw_away
http://logicomix.com

======
yagibear
See also prior discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=846451>

------
jlm382
This guy is so multi-talented, it's incredible. I'm taking his algorithms
class at Berkeley this semester, and it's cool to see that he's capable of
doing stuff other than teach CS :P

~~~
Derferman
Hey, what are you doing on Hacker News, we have a midterm to study for!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/logicomix>

------
iofthestorm
Haha, my roommate is in this class. His textbook is really nice, it reads
really naturally. But my roommate said that his lecturing is not that great.

~~~
panic
I disagree; he's one of my favorite lecturers.

------
coconutrandom
This is a great book! I just started my mom on it!

------
ajju
Brilliant! His novel Turing is also great.

------
ngvrnd
Reading it right now -- recommended.

------
chipsy
I read this, it's pretty cool.

